# 18' Flats Boat that's not a HB or HMP product.



## 97dimebryan (May 22, 2015)

Bossman Skimmer


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks but no, still covering a lot of open water in ENP, Florida Bay, hull design would shake my fillings loose.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

BT strike? 17'6" length, 73" beam, 60-90hp options. Base price (as listed on their website) $30k


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

East Cape Caimen.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Check out a Vantage. You can usually find a used vantage for less than $30k


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Megalops said:


> East Cape Caimen.


think the caimen comes up about a foot short in the beam department...sweet boats though.

unless you were dead serious about no Maverick products, keep a close eye on mbgforum. from time to time there are great deals to be had on the 17 HPXV. if not, yobata's suggestion of the BT strike is about in line with what you're looking for, and depending on your spending desires, might even consider looking for a BT vengeance.

good luck, just went through a similar search myself and couldn't be happier with my decision


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Cayo 180 and Ankona is releasing their 18 Heron soon. Both of those would probably be exactly what you want.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

EVO & EVOx will meet his needs from our product line. Vantage too big and Caimen too small.
17'9", 79" widest beam, and with a 60-90hp will draft under 9" and costs in the middle of the market.


----------



## Rushon (Jul 21, 2017)

I have it 2011 Dragonfly17 29,900.00
see at craigslist.treasure coast
or Justin at Legacy Marine Stuart,Fl


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I love the Castlow's Dragonflys but it's a bit too heavy for what I want. Stunning looking boats though. GLWS


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Check out the Beavertail Mosquito. Awesome boat!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

to narrow.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Bit of a challenge... This is the mental road block I've been running into. Within my defined parameters options are limited.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

What kind of pricepoint?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Free... ok seriously, I'm look for mid to low 20's. Thus it will be a used boat which I'm perfectly happy with. As long as the hull, engine and trailer are all in good shape the rest is purely icing.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I was going to suggest the EvoX, but at your pricepoint, what about the Ankona Cayenne? 
16'11"
71" Beam
Nicely equipped with a 60 Etec for ~$22,000.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Have you checked out the Ankona Cayenne? Ankona's bigger water model. But 2x on the Cayo 18 and the Heron 18. For them you can get a brand new customized skiff for your price point.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Bit small. The 18 Heron sounds closer to what I'm thinking. I want freeboard to chase Tarpon and storage for camping trips. When I look at the MHP family the 17/18 HPX looks about the right size, the 18 Redfisher a little too big. A 17 HPX with a 90 is a great combination, the 18 with a 90 would be down on power I fear. When they have a 150's on them I can do without the squat. In the HB family the Professional/Guide look about the right size.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Pierson, thank you. I'm very familiar with Ankona's line. Cayenne is too small.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

and yes I saw the 2002 Maverick 17” HPX-V in the for sale section... even though it's in the WRONG section. No two smokers for me. I've given up the habit. LOL


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I know Graham Hagameyer has a vantage with a zuke 90 for sale I think around $28k.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Dragon fly makes a boat called the grand slam .... they are hard to come by, but very similar to the HPX only its wider..

I would take a ride in the 18 HPX before I crossed it off.. I've poled one several times that had a 150, it will surprise you ... If I was looking for a multi purpose tool it would be on the list with the EVO and the DF... Also don't forget about Action Craft you can get some good deals on ACs


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

2 boat's is out of the question? You could keep the Scout and get a 14' poling skiff for the shallow stuff.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

^ Always a great idea there if it is within your means to store two boats. We all want a boat that we can chase beach tarpon in and then pole a 5" flat with but we don't want to shovel out the dough for the those boats as you mentioned. Keep the boat you can chase tarpon in, buy a boat that is perfect for poling a 5" flat. Something that size would also be more manageable for your son to take out on his own in the future.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Heron or an older hpx


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I've considered two boats for a long time however logistical it's not feasible. 

I believe my desired specs are realistic, 17/18' loa 75" plus beam 70-90 hp and 9" real world draft. The surprising part as I've been doing this research is the shear lack of options in this range. I can find tons of smaller lighter boats or bigger heavier boats.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Believe me, I hear you. The boat you describe is perfect, but hard to find. Within your specs you have the HB Guide and the East Cape EVO. Why cant someone like Ankona make this boat for a reasonable price? If you are willing to bring the beam down to 72" that will add a lot more boats to your list. If you are patient and willing to stretch the budget you can find the Guide used in the upper 20's. Either way I wish you the best of luck on your search....


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

Or, look at older Mirages, 1 to HP. The 1 and 2's have a lot of storage. Problem is these older hulls were specifically designed with Yami 2 stroke 70/90. The old lappy 18 Redfisher's drafted drafted shallow, also ton of storage. Don't know if you've been in the lappy hulls, but they are not a big boat, or at least do not feel big. Their newer 18 is a bigger/heavier hull (and ride like it). Older AC's--the late 80's/early 90 18's are revered by the Key's backcountry guys. Yes, bigger--but, float shallow and ride like a Caddy. Didn't I see on this forum you ran a 16' Egret? Did that draft too much? Seems perfect?


----------



## scout177 (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a manowar skiff that will be listing soon should you have any interest. It is in cherry condition though it does have a 90 Yamaha two stroke...all the rest of your specs are met. Similar to Hells bay guide except finished a lot better. 5 to 6 " draft


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Used BT3 or Vengeance is what I would look for.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

iMacattack said:


> Bit of a challenge... This is the mental road block I've been running into. Within my defined parameters options are limited.


Getting picky in your old age, eh?

Guess you'll have to build it!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Mitzi 17 is 16'10" x 77". Has some deadrise, so I don't know about 9" real world draft. Then again they claim a ~550 lb. hull weight, so maybe. Don't know about quality either. The dimensions and the price are right though.

IPB, now part of Bonefish Boatworks, makes kind of a pretty 17'0" x 86" that looks a lot like a Silver King. I have a tough time believing the stated 6" draft but 9" might not be unrealistic. https://www.inshorepowerboats.com/inshore-17


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

A lot like a Silver King! Heck, they even have pics of old SK's on the brochure! And, figured out how to lighten the build to take 2" off the old stated draft. ( :
In all seriousness, has anybody seen the quality of this manufacturer? Looks like they have the molds for some classic hulls. If they can/do build a quality product I would give them a look. I just have not seen one of their boats down in SoFla...


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey man,

I saw you were interested in the HB Pro. A close boat is the BT Mosquito. I have had this boat for about a year now. I have been extremely impressed. Its a poling skiff with flats boat capabilities. Its light, poles awesome, real skinny. On the other hand, handles chop like a champ, dry, and handles the bay. I have tarpon fished with this boat in Pine Island/Sanibel, Boca Grande, and Tampa Bay with zero problem. You really cant find a better boat on the market right now for this price. Beavertail has outstanding customer service. I would recommend getting a demo on it. You will be impressed. I have had my boat in a tournament right next a HB Pro and everyone was checking out the BT Mosquito showing no interest in the pro.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Miragein said:


> Older AC's--the late 80's/early 90 18's are revered by the Key's backcountry guys. Yes, bigger--but, float shallow and ride like a Caddy. Didn't I see on this forum you ran a 16' Egret? Did that draft too much? Seems perfect


16' Egret is a wonderful boat. I really like them. 18' Egret (closer to the length I'd like) is a great boat but I've also spent multiple days in a row poling them... Not what I want to do anymore. 



DuckNut said:


> Getting picky in your old age, eh?
> Guess you'll have to build it!


Hey Duck! Considering I was away from home for over three months last year on business I need to find and buy my floating unicorn... not build it. But yes I am very picky in my older age. LOL




zthomas said:


> IPB, now part of Bonefish Boatworks, makes kind of a pretty 17'0" x 86" that looks a lot like a Silver King. I have a tough time believing the stated 6" draft but 9" might not be unrealistic. https://www.inshorepowerboats.com/inshore-17


IPB bough up a lot of molds over the years, but they have been somewhat quite. I don't see many people talk about them anymore since the split with ECC and the new owner. I hear the boats they have built are top quality. But that was some time ago.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

scout177 said:


> I have a manowar skiff that will be listing soon should you have any interest.


I remember when that boat first came out years ago. They had some really cool features. The only downside I remember was they had this strange problem when being poled. If I remember correctly (it's been years) was the eddy current that would be created off the corners of the transom would cause the boat to almost be stopped in it's tracks when being poled forward. It was like the eddy current would cause suction on the stern while being poled. If my poor memory serves me right they fixed it but I remember poling the prototype and it felt strange like the boat didn't "glide" forward well. Again we're talking a long time ago, can't say if that affect is still there.


----------



## scout177 (Sep 28, 2014)

iMacattack said:


> I remember when that boat first came out years ago. They had some really cool features. The only downside I remember was they had this strange problem when being poled. If I remember correctly (it's been years) was the eddy current that would be created off the corners of the transom would cause the boat to almost be stopped in it's tracks when being poled forward. It was like the eddy current would cause suction on the stern while being poled. If my poor memory serves me right they fixed it but I remember poling the prototype and it felt strange like the boat didn't "glide" forward well. Again we're talking a long time ago, can't say if that affect is still there.


Interesting, that poling issue must have been particular to the prototype - guess they fixed it. I pole it all day in the lagoon and it does well. It doesn't pole as well as a HB Waterman though as it is slightly wider but it is much more stable. For comparison, I owned a 16' egret and it poles much better than the egret; ironically, the prior owner I purchased the egret from had named it "MacAttack" with large vinyl letters down each side as he was a big McDonald's exec.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Another vote for the HB Guide. Good clean ones can be had in the mid-20s. 

I had one and loved it. If I had kids still at home or my grandson was older and lived close it would be perfect. We sold it with regrets to find something smaller and easier for me to handle solo. 

The Egrets are very nice as well. There was a really nice one in SW Fla in the mid 20s a few weeks back.


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

iMacattack said:


> I've considered two boats for a long time however logistical it's not feasible.
> 
> I believe my desired specs are realistic, 17/18' loa 75" plus beam 70-90 hp and 9" real world draft. The surprising part as I've been doing this research is the shear lack of options in this range. I can find tons of smaller lighter boats or bigger heavier boats.


You just described the Cayo 180.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

iMacattack said:


> floating unicorn


GReat name for your skiff as well.

This should get you shallow.


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

18 Panga. 

Real men run tillers.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I am looking for a very similar boat as well. I think I have settled on the 18 panga as well. Now just need to find one like I want used.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

MariettaMike said:


> Used BT3 or Vengeance is what I would look for.


Cadillac ride - might be able to find a used BT3 in your price range. They are nice rides.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

would look for an 18hpx w 115.

based on the suggested specs and comparable boats, surprised that ppl are suggesting a guide. would think marquesa would be more in line with what it seems OP is looking for

cayo 180 seems like a good option but may not want to wait 1.5yrs for a skiff...


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

HB Guide.


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

_cayo 180 seems like a good option but may not want to wait 1.5yrs for a skiff.._

Its really that long now for the Cayo too?


----------



## JRyno10 (Feb 3, 2014)

Skimmer Skiff

17'6"
72" Beam
90hp recommended
Alleged draft 6"


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

JRyno10 said:


> Alleged draft 6"


Alleged draft -- that's awesome! Not running down Skimmer, just think that's a perfect way to describe a lot of these draft numbers.


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

tj14 said:


> _cayo 180 seems like a good option but may not want to wait 1.5yrs for a skiff.._
> 
> Its really that long now for the Cayo too?


Ha. No. If that were the case I'd flip mine like a bottle of Pappy 15 and profit. 

6-7 months.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

tbnolefan said:


> Ha. No. If that were the case I'd flip mine like a bottle of Pappy 15 and profit.
> 
> 6-7 months.


Yeah I'm getting close now and it's right what JB quoted me. Around 7 months.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

JRyno10 said:


> Skimmer Skiff
> 
> 17'6"
> 72" Beam
> ...


Thanks but see page 1. Already discussed.

Cheers.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

iMacattack said:


> Thanks but see page 1. Already discussed.
> 
> Cheers.


The skimmer skiff and bossman skimmer are two different boats

I vote Panga too
They are importing the 16' Imensa now.
Boat motor (25hp yamaha) and trailer 10k.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

fjmaverick said:


> The skimmer skiff and bossman skimmer are two different boats
> 
> I vote Panga too
> They are importing the 16' Imensa now.
> Boat motor (25hp yamaha) and trailer 10k.


Sorry to derail, but do you have a web link for the panga?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

A post from these guys just popped up on my Facebook feed: http://xplorboatworks.com/x18/

Seems to fit the bill. A little long, but light and wide.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

yobata said:


> Sorry to derail, but do you have a web link for the panga?


https://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/boa/d/panga-imemsa-built-by-yamaha/6133871201.html
Shows all the models. Last few pics are the 16'


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

zthomas said:


> A post from these guys just popped up on my Facebook feed: http://xplorboatworks.com/x18/
> 
> Seems to fit the bill. A little long, but light and wide.


I've been following these guys from original build with Harry Spear. They then made version 2.0 on their own tweaking original hull. I have not seen any price listed for a bare bone hull anywhere. They haven't mentioned ball park price on web site or social media. Anybody receive any feedback from them on pricing?


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Austin_Boudreaux said:


> I've been following these guys from original build with Harry Spear. They then made version 2.0 on their own tweaking original hull. I have not seen any price listed for a bare bone hull anywhere. They haven't mentioned ball park price on web site or social media. Anybody receive any feedback from them on pricing?


I need to go check the Xplor hull out. They are right here in town and I've spoken to Frankie. Seems like straight shooter, nice guy. I'll call him today and see if I can go look tomorrow. Will share what I find out. I'm set on the Heron but love to look.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

put this into the For Sale section, not my thread.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Danny Moody said:


> Good morning, I am getting ready to list my:
> 
> 2015 Dragonfly Emerger 16'
> 60HP Yamaha 4 Stroke
> ...


Nice boat, but it doesn't hit even one of the parameters the op listed...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> GReat name for your skiff as well.
> 
> This should get you shallow.


looks tippy


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, Jan? Curious to see where you're leaning to.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Take a look at the 1720 or 18 Action Crafts. Soft-riding, dry hulls and meets your beam/draft criteria. Quick search reveals more than a dozen listed on Boat Trader at various asking prices.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Megalops said:


> Well, Jan? Curious to see where you're leaning to.


At this point... me too. The good new is I'm in no rush as I'll have to list my Scout before I can fund this endeavor. And there are a few boats 'soon to be released' that sound like they may fit the bill. However I think my original premise remains that within the parameters specified there are limited options. 

If my Scout sells quickly then I'll have to ramp up my search.

Cheers


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I love my boat. It's based on the Sea Hunter 18, no longer in production. You can see pricing on the site. 
https://www.inshorepowerboats.com/inshore-18


----------



## southern tail charters (Aug 15, 2016)

Just saw this. Thanks, Todd.

This boat was at 26,500. It has since been sent off to be refinished with a guy here in Charleston. Many a good days on this hull. 





  








IMG_1982




__
southern tail charters


__
Jul 28, 2017


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

No shiz Jan - there really is a unicorn! LOOK

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2015-east-cape-caimen-unicorn-edition-36-000.46754/


----------



## sugarloafer (Jul 18, 2017)

Matecumbe Skiffwerks will soon be producing an 18' Chris Morejohn designed state of the art skiff, the Lithium, with tiller models starting at 25K$ boat motor trailer.
Its taller and wider than his original Hell's Bay designs.

https://hogfishdesign.wordpress.com/2017/05/02/lithium-latest-pictures/


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

iMacattack said:


> I swear old age is causing me a mental block... though if you ask my wife I've been mental for the past two decades.
> 
> So here is my challenge. I'm considering selling the Scout 192. It's a great boat and I've loved modifying the heck out of it. However my son will be 13 in a couple weeks and he's getting to the point where I think it's time for use to start fishing shallower. I'd like to sell my Scout and get something that we can pole the flats. The Scout can do everything we want except be polled into the shallows. Yes mine is missing a poling platform, but even if it did have one I wouldn't want the hernia that would accompany poling that tank all day.
> 
> ...


Jan,

After thinking about this for awhile, A boat that may fit the bill and price tag is the ActionCraft 1710 (Seventeen ten*). It has a 79" beam, is 17.5 feet long and runs on 70-90 HP. They claim 6-7" of draft so it is probably closer to your sub 9" draft. A guide down here ran one with an F70. If you could find one used it would be in your price range. Lots of storage and room for camping stuff. The kicker is finding one for sale.

-Andy


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

iMacattack said:


> I swear old age is causing me a mental block... though if you ask my wife I've been mental for the past two decades.
> 
> So here is my challenge. I'm considering selling the Scout 192. It's a great boat and I've loved modifying the heck out of it. However my son will be 13 in a couple weeks and he's getting to the point where I think it's time for use to start fishing shallower. I'd like to sell my Scout and get something that we can pole the flats. The Scout can do everything we want except be polled into the shallows. Yes mine is missing a poling platform, but even if it did have one I wouldn't want the hernia that would accompany poling that tank all day.
> 
> ...


I know where you are at. Buy a late model used Hewes Redfisher 18 or buy a new Baycraft. They are built right without the high price tag, build in Deland, FL and have been in business since the early 90's! They have plenty of models to choose from and their F&F is pretty amazing for a lesser priced boat. 

http://baycraftinc.com/

Another boat that actually rides better than a Hewes Redfisher and has a better layout and better F&F is a Bluewater 18. I've been in this boat is some rough nasty water and is probably the dries riding hulls I've been in for an 18 and for less money.

http://bluewatersportfishingboats.com/?page_id=91


----------



## Tdekle2 (Oct 15, 2016)

I agree with Backwater .... a new Baycraft is a very good option. I have an Eastcape Vantage with 115hp and absolutely love it!


----------

